# 40 breeder critter cage at petco $60



## Neeko (Aug 6, 2011)

Decent price, half off. Picked up 2.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Aug 16, 2011)

Soooo...why'd you thumbs down it?


----------



## Neeko (Aug 16, 2011)

must of thumbed something on my android phone, 90% of my post are on it and there half a screen of picture icons you can select i must of hit one by accident.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Aug 30, 2011)

Every now and again Petco has a dollar for gallon sale as well. Holding out on that for my 40 gal. :3


----------

